# Performance prorammers



## laddman66 (Jul 17, 2009)

Does anyone know anything about Jet Chips Performance Programmers. I just bought one and Im goin to install it on monday any help would be great. Thanks.


----------



## badgoat91 (Jul 13, 2009)

they are reliable, i had just a jet chip on my 95 trans am before i got my programmer and that even bumped it up a bit, just follow the instructions and feel the difference!


----------

